# Today's holiday Sept. 28 th.



## IKE (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2017)

If the #2 pencil is the most popular, why's it still #2?


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2017)

Why do we park in the driveway and drive on the parkway?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 28, 2017)

I seem to celebrate this everyday !


----------

